# Question about a tax rebate: I sent money to my brother in Canada to buy a house?



## ravidirk6 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I am a permanent resident in Germany, having lived here for the last 5 years.
Last year, my brother bought a house in Canada, and I sent him money to support him with the down payment.

I have all the documents and also have approval from the Canadian bank that supported him.
Do you think I can write that off on my taxes as family support?
Please help me with this question and let me know if you have any more questions.

Best regards,


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Why do you think that you should receive a tax break for voluntarily giving your brother money to buy property?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ravidirk6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a permanent resident in Germany, having lived here for the last 5 years.
> Last year, my brother bought a house in Canada, and I sent him money to support him with the down payment.
> 
> ...


The Anlage Unterhalt is for payments that family members receive to cover their living expenses. I see children, grandchildren, parents and ex-spouses mentioned because these have a right to maintenance.

Other persons, like siblings, can count if they are destitute without your help, but the Finanzamt will want to see detailed proof of them being unable to cover living expenses on their own.

In any case, the recipient (entitled to maintenance or not) can't have an income of their own that exceeds 15500€ per year.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ALKB said:


> The Anlage Unterhalt is for payments that family members receive to cover their living expenses.


However, buying a house is an investment and does not fall under necessary living expenses.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

*Sunshine* said:


> However, buying a house is an investment and does not fall under necessary living expenses.


Definitely!


----------

